# The Makeup Show LA 2011



## XicanaQueen (Feb 26, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone is attending TMS? It's starts tomorrow in LA. I will be attending on Sunday. I need to work Saturday. I've never been anyone have any pointers? I've attended IMATS I'm thinking its the same.


----------



## LC (Feb 26, 2011)

i'm saving my funds for IMATS...more exhibitors


----------



## XicanaQueen (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm glad I went. There aren't as many exhibitors as IMATS but its definitely not as crowded as IMATS. You have more space to move around and Most Exhibitors have Pro Only products. MakeUp ForEver had a whole booklet you can order from as apposed to a sheet at IMATS. My main reason for going was INGLOT and I was surprised they did not set my Ten Pans but I was also very glad they didn't because it makes it easier to get the eyeshadow numbers. See you @ IMATS LC


----------



## mizsjr (Mar 2, 2011)

I think if you're a professional, this was a no brainer - IMATS was an absolute cattle market and there are some brands who just won't do IMATS such as Face Atelier (they did it last year, but have opted not to this year), and Kevyn Aucoin who had unbelievably awesome show specials. It was worth going for that alone! I got to sign up as a Powder Group Pro member, and signed up to numerous pro discount programs at stands when usually I'd have to bring out all of my credentials. I had 'em with me, but still - it made life much easier. I'm not sure if Smashbox and Stila Pro would be showing at IMATS, although I doubt it, and I know that Yves Saint Laurent (who offered a 20% discount at The Makeup Show) said that they won't be doing it. 

  	I got to take some invaluable workshops and actually managed to make connections with other professional artists, which was awesome. For me, I got so much much out of The Makeup Show than I did any of the times I went to IMATS, but maybe that's just me.


----------

